# Mealworms smell rotten/fishy



## Angelclaire37 (Sep 4, 2020)

Hi all, myself and my husband are the proud new owners of a baby Tremper Mack Snow Gecko, still finding our feet with her and love her to pieces already. Just need some advice please on mealworms. They come in a ventilated tub, we put in water pellets and carrots for sustenance. But when we take the lid off to feed our gecko there is a foul odour, like rotten fish. They are wriggling about but looks like there may be some dead ones underneath, but the majority are alive. We disposed of the last tub of worms because the smell worried me. Is this normal?


----------



## Andy Bunn (Feb 9, 2020)

They are quite smelly. How long have you had them? Sometimes mine get smelly due to them pooping and the dead ones.

I then put them in a clean container with fresh bedding and food. It's not a pleasant task. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Angelclaire37 (Sep 4, 2020)

We've had them only a few days, but there are hundreds in the box and some are dead, although most are alive. That's a massive help and thank you. I'll get the husband on that task tomorrow. I'm still "getting there" when it comes to live insect feed, but I'm conquering my fears day by day. ☺ Thank you so much for taking the time to reply, it's appreciated. X


----------



## Andy Bunn (Feb 9, 2020)

Hey no worries. Happy to help.

Look out for the little white grub things to. They are the pupae before the final beetle stage. You can use these as food too.

Also I've found that Mealworm will eat anything that's fruit and veg. 

Have fun


----------



## Andy Bunn (Feb 9, 2020)

P.s don't feed the beetles to your gecko.

The Gecko will have a hard time digesting the beetles body armour.


----------



## Angelclaire37 (Sep 4, 2020)

Oooooh didn't know that! Great advice on the pupae and beetles. Thank you so much again x


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

It sounds like you are adding "moist" foodstuff in what is actually a poorly ventilated box. The best way to keep mealworms is in an open top container with only enough veggies that can be eaten in a day. If you keep them too moist the substrate they are on will turn mouldy (hence the smell) which will kill the worms and also be toxic to your gecko. Mealworms cultures should not have an odour and they shouldn't be dying in any quantities.


----------

